# Visualisierung in TwinCat 3 geht nicht online



## sucb76 (15 Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite mich derzeit für eine Abschlussarbeit in die Programmierung mit TwinCat 3 ein. 
Das ganze soll erst einmal für Versuchszwecke auf einem Laptop (Windows 8.1, 64 Bit, Visual Studio 2010) laufen. 
Soweit funktioniert es auch alles ganz gut, ich kann im Online-Modus Variablenzustände anzeigen und verändern, wenn ich auf das MAIN-Programm klicke.
Das Problem ist nur die Visualisierung, die ich für das Programm beabsichtige. Diese scheint nicht in den "Online-Zustand" zu wechseln. Ich möchte beispielsweise einen Schalter betätigen, der eine Lampe steuert sowie eine Variable in einem Textfeld anzeigen. Der Schalter lässt sich jedoch auch im Online-Modus nicht betätigen, sondern nur zum Verschieben auswählen und die Variable im Textfeld wird nicht angezeigt.
Wahrscheinlich ein ziemlich banales Problem, ich komme aber partout nicht dahinter 

Freue mich über jeden Lösungsvorschlag.

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## bone666 (15 Dezember 2015)

Die Schalterstellung der vorgefertigten Schalter ändert sich auch nicht, soweit ich weiß. Zur Anzeige eines Textes %s in das Textfeld und im Variablenfeld die Variable rein, welche angezeigt werden soll.

mfg

bone


----------



## sucb76 (15 Dezember 2015)

Danke schonmal! Das von dir erwähnte habe ich schon gemacht. Habe auch eine Lampe mit besagtem Schalter verknüpft, welche beim "Betätigen" (Anklicken) angehen soll. Tut sie aber nicht. Es scheint keinen Unterschied für die Visualisierung zu machen, ob sich das Programm im Onlinemodus befindet oder nicht. Wenn ich den Schalter anklicke, erscheinen nur die blauen Vierecke, um diesen zu verschieben und im Textfeld steht weiterhin "%s kg".


----------



## sucb76 (17 Dezember 2015)

Hat niemand eine Idee? Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich nur irgendeinen banalen Fehler gemacht habe, komme aber nicht drauf....


----------



## bone666 (17 Dezember 2015)

bei mir funktioniert es so, guck dir mal das bild an. der schalter bewegt sich sogar im online modus, is mir auch neu.


	

		
			
		

		
	
achja, x_test ist BOOL, sonst machts keinen sinn


----------



## Paulchen_1 (17 Dezember 2015)

Der VisualizationManager muss in der PLC vorhanden sein / hinzugefügt werden.
TC 3 Version sollte mindenstens B4018.x sein.
Die Schalter ändern ihren Zustand, wenn alles funktioniert.

Gruß
Paulchen


----------



## sucb76 (17 Dezember 2015)

Den VisualizationManager habe ich auf jeden Fall drin. Muss man in diesem evtl. noch irgendwelche Einstellungen vornehmen?

Ich probiere es gleich mal aus, danke schonmal.


----------



## sucb76 (17 Dezember 2015)

Leider will es immer noch nicht funktionieren. Das Programm ist online, die Visualisierung jedoch nicht. Ich kann den Schalter nicht betätigen und die Variable wird nicht angezeigt. Hier mal ein Screenshot, vielleicht erkennt dann jemand, wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## bone666 (17 Dezember 2015)

Du hast keinen VISUs Ordner in deiner Baumstruktur links, zumindest sehe ich keinen. Habe jedoch keine Ahnung ob es daran liegen könnte.


----------



## sucb76 (17 Dezember 2015)

Habe nun einen Visualizations-Ordner angelegt und die Visu da reingepackt - jetzt funktioniert es! Warum auch immer  Danke schonmal. Wenn ich allerdings auf "Start" klicke (das grüne Dreieck), funktioniert wieder nichts. Es geht nur, wenn ich lediglich "eingeloggt" bin, aber nicht gestartet habe. Ist das normal oder ist da noch irgendeine Einstellung verdreht?


----------



## bone666 (17 Dezember 2015)

Das ist glaube ich nicht normal  weiß aber nicht was das bedeutet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Chris,
ich meine das Problem ist, dass Du bei geöffneter Visu online gehst und TC3 dann nicht in die Online - Ansicht umschaltet. Schließ die Visu bevor Du online gehst und öffne sie anschließend wieder.

Gruß

Oliver 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## sucb76 (21 Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde das mal versuchen.


----------



## sucb76 (21 Dezember 2015)

Leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht. 
Sobald ich auf "Start" klicke, reagiert die Visu nicht mehr - bin ich nur "eingeloggt" funktioniert alles wunderbar. Im Anhang mal ein Screenshot.


----------



## sucb76 (21 Dezember 2015)

Habe nun rausgefunden, dass die Visu offenbar doch reagiert, aber anscheinend extrem verzögert. Ein Zahlenwert wird jedenfalls korrekt berechnet. Den Schalter muss ich jedoch bestimmt zwanzig mal betätigen, bis er einmal reagiert und das auch nur extrem verzögert. Liegt es evtl. an meinem 64-Bit Betriebssystem? Habe da mal sowas gelesen. Sollte ich eine virtuelle Maschine laufen lassen?


----------



## sucb76 (23 Dezember 2015)

Hallo, wie auf wundersame Weise funktioniert es nun alles recht zügig, auch mit gestartetem Programm. Geändert habe ich bewusst nichts. Evtl. hatte der Rechner einen schlechten Tag, man weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls danke für die Hilfe hier, Problem ist ja somit gelöst


----------



## Mebus (7 März 2019)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich leider ein ähnliches Problem. Und zwar immer dann, wenn ich eine Variable im Interface-Editor deklariere geht die Visualisierung nicht online  Ist das irgendwie erklärbar?

Mebus


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 März 2019)

Den Interface-Editor benötigst Du ja nur, wenn diese Visu in einer anderen Visu eingefügt wird, für eine einzelne Visu oder die oberste Visu Ebene wird der Interface-Editor nicht genutzt.
Nach einer Änderung des Interfaces fragt TC3 ja nach, ob und wenn ja wie die Referenzen in der übergeordneten Visu angepasst werden sollen. Ist das alles korrekt? Kontrollier mal alle Einträge bei den Referenzen, ob da überall was drinsteht.


----------



## Mebus (7 März 2019)

Hallo Oliver,

ich brauche, glaube ich, für den "VisuDialogs.FileOpenSave" eine Varialbe als INPUT:



> fileListProvider         : VISU_FBFILELISTPROVIDER;



Wo muss ich denn die deklarieren?

Mebus


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 März 2019)

Ich habe jetzt nicht nachgesehen, aber ich würde mal sagen, in den Eigenschaften des Steuerelements. Anwählen und F4 drücken und suchen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 März 2019)

Leider schweigt sich das Infosys zu dem Thema auch aus.


----------



## Mebus (7 März 2019)

Den Dialog starte ich über einen Button. Ich kann eine Variable vom Typ "VISU_FBFILELISTPROVIDER" in der Dialog-Konfiguration auswählen, allerdings: wo soll die wie deklariert werden? 

Mebus


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 März 2019)

Ich habe gerade mal etwas rumprobiert, muss aber leider auch passen. Weder das Infosys noch Tante Google liefern hierzu brauchbare Infos. Vielleicht liest hier ja noch ein anderer Experte mit und kann etwas dazu beisteuern.


----------

